# Questions about GPS Units & Chart Plotting



## gibby (May 15, 2020)

Hey all, as the title says, I'm looking for help on GPS units and chart plotting software.

I'm looking at Navionics, ISLA Louisiana, and Standard Maps. I'd like to use a Lowrance hook because I like the hardware buttons over touch screens, but I am concerned about the maps they'll support.

Does anyone have any opinions on this? What are you guys using?


----------



## reedriley8 (Sep 3, 2020)

Im using a Simrad GO9 with Standard Mapping Louisiana One chip. I love it. I know some guys think standard mappings images are of less quality than other chips. But the Louisiana One chip in my simrad is great. Easy to see, almost no lag, and image quality becomes more detailed when you zoom in. Ive always been a Garmin guy and liked buttons, but the all-touch simrad on a solid mount has given me no issues.


----------



## gibby (May 15, 2020)

The maps aren't _super _important to me, what is important is the ability to not hit things that would destroy my lower unit haha. So really it's the routes and paths that interest me more.

How are those with standardmaps?


----------



## reedriley8 (Sep 3, 2020)

Well I bought the standard chip, which still has marked structures or known danger spots. But if you buy the premium chip you get “proven safe routes” and oyster beds displayed as well. Being able to properly see the bends and curves of the marsh has been the biggest safety feature imo


----------

